# Hello from a NC wanna bee beekeeper



## ncwannabee (Jul 16, 2015)

Greetings, All ...

I have been thinking about keeping bees for a couple of decades now and have decided to get off my rear end and make it so. I will be taking a class in the near future and have begun purchasing 8-frame hive pieces and parts. I figure if I get a thing or two now and then, no one will notice that I have dropped some significant dollars in a hive or two. My biggest problem is that I am not sure my HOA will allow hives. I figure as long as no one is asking, I'm certainly not self-reporting.

She who must be obeyed is on-board and is encouraging me to dive in. I have read (and am reading) "First Lessons in Beekeeping" and "The Hive and the Honeybee". 

I am driven by the desire to help re-establish a healthy bee population in my area so I will have some pollinators for my tomatoes as well as to produce some tasty honey. I have no aspirations of making any money from this hobby but, if that happens, it will be a happy surprise.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome: Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas nc! I'd sure take a peek at that HOA covenant if it were me though.


----------



## ncwannabee (Jul 16, 2015)

bbruff22 ... good idea about the HOA covenant. I have looked at it and the language says that residents may not have "livestock". I am researching NC law relative to a definition of "livestock" and believe bees are not included ... the search continues. As for town ordinances, we have recent rule making that allows bees with appropriate restrictions and after purchasing a permit. None of the town restrictions are particularly onerous and I have no problem with them. 

As an alternative, I have some friends "out in the country" who will let me put hives on their property. I'd rather have them at home for easier keeping, etc. They are only about 6 miles away so time and distance are not a problem. I will persevere.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with the HOA and getting any permits, etc. you need.


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

Plenty of people nearby to help. Get started.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to bee keeping and bee source. The NCSBA has a "spring" meeting toward the end of February. It will be in New Bern this year. Don't miss it.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

ncwannabee said:


> bbruff22 ... good idea about the HOA covenant. I have looked at it and the language says that residents may not have "livestock". I am researching NC law relative to a definition of "livestock" and believe bees are not included ... the search continues. As for town ordinances, we have recent rule making that allows bees with appropriate restrictions and after purchasing a permit. None of the town restrictions are particularly onerous and I have no problem with them.
> 
> As an alternative, I have some friends "out in the country" who will let me put hives on their property. I'd rather have them at home for easier keeping, etc. They are only about 6 miles away so time and distance are not a problem. I will persevere.


I'm glad you've got some options. We've been at our current location for a few years now, but we were in an HOA prior to that. One sure has to be careful with them, as they have enforcement powers, including foreclosure in some cases. Even now, I've got a subdivision charter, with no group enforcing it, that tells me that I can't have goats. I'd love to have goats, but I don't want to end up in civil court if a neighbors wanted to try to enforce the charter. You really have to be careful.

6 miles isn't bad. I hope it doesn't come to that, but if it does you've got a good option.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Remember it is almost always better to apologize than ask permission.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

dsegrest said:


> Remember it is almost always better to apologize than ask permission.


Unfortunately.. in many instances the apology goes along with handing over some $$$$$$$


----------



## ncwannabee (Jul 16, 2015)

The plan goes on ...

I have read (and re-read) the covenants for my HOA and the architectural standards prohibit "animals, livestock or poultry of any kind". I have looked at NC General Statutes for definitions of those terms and find no reference to honey bees in the definitions. I am currently looking in NC case law to find appropriate supporting documents. As for town regulations, my property falls in a zoning area in which it is acceptable to keep honey bees.

Now, off to the HOA office.


----------



## Steadfast (Sep 11, 2014)

I live in NC too...

oooh you live in Cary... land of the "Nazi Homeowners Association"....
YIKES!!!

You need to talk to the WAKE County Beekeepers Association
http://www.wakecountybeekeepers.org/

I live in Clayton NC.... Thats Johnston County... Home of the Still Free...

you should start going to their meetings to get started...
They are a tough group when it come to stupid tyranny towns like Cary.


----------



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Be a good neighbor and check with your neighbors and see how comfortable they are. Some may be allergic to bees. I have a friend that is in a HOA and he keeps bees at a different location. He went and checked with some farmers and one gave him a little spot he could keep his bees. The farmer gets his crops pollinated and he don't have to full with the bees. And my friend always gives him some Honey at harvest time.


----------

